# quick & easy meals/snacks for bulking?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Trying to bulk but for some reason i just cant get used to eating as much as i need to. Been training for around 3 years now started off 58kg im now 70kg.

I train 3 times a week but what lets me down is my diet i have on average around 2500 calories a day, i just cant get used to eating a lot more then i need to.

Just wondering what everyone has to increase there cals?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Oats, full fat milk, whey, peanut butter, Olive oil, bash it in the blender and kneck it!


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ross S said:


> Oats, full fat milk, whey, peanut butter, Olive oil, bash it in the blender and kneck it!


Sounds good! Any idea roughly how many cals that would be? Just need to add some sort of shake like this to my daily intake i think and ill see improvement


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

james90 said:


> Sounds good! Any idea roughly how many cals that would be? Just need to add some sort of shake like this to my daily intake i think and ill see improvement


Just adjust the ingredients/amounts to get it to how ever many calories you need! Could be 500 could be 1000!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hob nobs ...cola, rice pudding.


----------



## powerhouse1 (Apr 19, 2014)

is this a clean bulk or simply 'get me some dam weight on quickish?'


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well ideally i dont want much bf but yh could do with some weight sharpish, havent weighed myself for a few months when i was 70kg so might be bit more now, target weight is 80kg. I just got to drill it into myself i need to eat a lot more.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Add olive oil to everything

A tablespoon is a good 120 cals

Add into some eggs ya shake On some sweet pot etc

Or just eat another meal or make a flapjack with oats an **** mine are 600 odd calories an just a quick snack plus the olive oil its a good 1000+calories a day


----------



## powerhouse1 (Apr 19, 2014)

If eating eggs get the yolk down too egg whites no good in your case. oily fish is ideal with its fat and protein. I wouldn't recommend 1000 calories of olive oil as suggested if you can find other ways. get yourself weighed and get eating.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

powerhouse1 said:


> If eating eggs get the yolk down too egg whites no good in your case. oily fish is ideal with its fat and protein. I wouldn't recommend 1000 calories of olive oil as suggested if you can find other ways. get yourself weighed and get eating.


400 from olive oil 600 from an oaty flapjack


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Double Cheeseburger from Mcdonalds £1.49


----------



## powerhouse1 (Apr 19, 2014)

:thumbup1:fair play. serious flapjack


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I used to find it hard to eat as well,all people said was force yourself and so on..I understand .Its not as easy as that.

Trying to get enough calls in the normal daytime was hell for me so what I did was add some hours to it..1 more meal at midnight and 1 more at 5 in the morning couple hours before breakfast,did the trick for me.


----------

